# Delta Nine (NINE) pot company?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

DOH! I threw a few bucks into this thing awhile back....just checking & it appears to have tanked...naturally!!
WHAT was I smoking???...
Anyone else own it , or have any comments on where it might go from here...?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I know nothing about this one, but as a general rule, I never buy anything on the Venture exchange.


----------



## damaaster (Mar 27, 2015)

This is actually a company from my home town (Winnipeg). I actually have a friend who works there. I thought about getting in at IPO, but decided against it. That seemed to have worked out. I may look into it again now that it has fallen so much.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

i have aurora which has gone down recently, i would be inclined to buy more unless there is some known problem with the company ... i think we will see massive consolidation in this industry, bigger will absolutely be better

we will see some boutique weed but big labels will dominate


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

damaaster said:


> This is actually a company from my home town (Winnipeg). I actually have a friend who works there.


Hey wait a second, is this the store that used to sell pipes and things across from Safeway in Osborne Village?


----------

